# سوااااال محير للولاد فقط !!!!



## mero_engel (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*قدمنا سوال محيرجدا مجتاج اننا نرد علية فورا 
لانك انتوا اكتر ناس ممكن تحسوا بية
اصحابك من اعز الناس عليك 
هتعمل زيهم لانهم اصحابك ولا هتعمل الصح لانة صح؟؟؟
وهل سهل كدة انك تعمل الصح وانت وسطهم ولالا؟؟؟
لان المعشرات الرديئة تفسد الاخلاق الجيدة ذي ما بيقولوا
لــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو سمحتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوا 
مستنيه ردكم وكمان مستنيه ردالبنات 
 لاني عارفه انه فضول البنات هيخليهم يدخلوا الموضوع*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## وليم تل (7 نوفمبر 2008)

رغم ان ظاهرة سؤالا سهلا
ولكن مكنونة صعب لانة يتصل بالاصدقاء
ميرو انجل
وقبل ان ارد علية يجب ان اوضح شيئا هاما
مدى احترامى لنفسى وشخصيتى المستقلة
وتربيتى الدينية والاسرية الصحيحة
مما سبق سيكون انتقائى لاصدقائى موفقا
خاليا من رفقاء السوء ولكن لكل شىء شواز
وقد تغير الحياة النفوس فى لمح البصر
وعلية تكون اجابتى نعم افعل ما اجدة صحيحا 
مرضيا لضميرى وحتى لو كنت وسط الاف من رفقاء السوء
وحتى ولو اضطريت ان اخسر اعز صديق لانة فى هذة الحالة 
فسد ولا يصلح ان يكون صديقا
ودمتى بود​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

من غير ما اشكر في اخويا

لية اصحاب يتعدوا على الصوابع ال 10 

دول اللي كويسين و مش بيشربوا سجاير

ولا حتى يعدوا على قهوة

دول كنيسة شغل دير خلوة و بيت بس​


----------



## mero_engel (8 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> رغم ان ظاهرة سؤالا سهلا
> 
> ولكن مكنونة صعب لانة يتصل بالاصدقاء
> ميرو انجل
> ...


*بجد  بحييك علي ردك الرائع يا وليم*
*ويارب الناس كلها تكون بتفكر بنفس الطريقه كده *
*ميرسي علي مشاركتك المميزه*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## tamer_desh2007 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

حبيبى اساله مهم انا اجوبك بكل صدق وبساطه انا فعلا لى اعز اصحابى بيشربه مخدرات وهم ازرق انا انصحم وليسه  ولا اعمل ذيهم لا المسيح قال فى مجلس المستهزئين لا تجلس هم اصحابى اقعد معهم لان لا اتاسر لان روح الله يبكتنى  صلى من اجلى انا الخاطى


----------



## Rosetta (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*سؤال كتير صريح و مهم يا ميرو..
بس من اللي انا شايفيته انه معظم الشباب كده!! يمكن اكون غلطانه بس انا هيدا اللي انا شايفيته من الواقع و في كتير ممارسات خاطئة بيمارسوها الشباب من دون ادنى تفكير بوجود رب يحاسب كل واحد فينا..منها المشروب و المخدرات و الجنس خارج اطار الزواج!!!*


----------



## mero_engel (8 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> من غير ما اشكر في اخويا​
> 
> لية اصحاب يتعدوا على الصوابع ال 10 ​
> دول اللي كويسين و مش بيشربوا سجاير​
> ...


 
*فعلا يا فراشه *
*انا في نظري لو كان عندي صحبين تلاته يتعدوا علي الصوابع لكن اصحابي دول كويسين *
*احسن ميه مره لما يكون عندي مجموعه كبيره من الاصحاب *
*اللي ممكن من غير ما احس يوقعوني في الخطيه*
*ميرسي علي رايك الجميل يا فراشتنا الجميله*
*نورتي الموضوع*
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههه انا دخلت علشان فضولية زى مابتقولى كده 

طيب انا مش فاهمة ده للولاد بس ؟*​


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2008)

البيت الذي يبنى على الرمال 
عند اول عاصفة يزول من الوجود
انما لو كان مبنيا" على الضخرة
لا الرياح ولا العواصف تستطيع ان تقتلعه

فلو كنت قد تربيت على القاعدة الثانية فلن اخاف من اي عشرة
وبالتالي بدل ان اتخلى عنهم احاول ان اصلحهم هذا ما علمنا اياه السيد
السيد نفسه جلس مع الخطأة والعشارين وقد اتى لاجلهم
على كل مسيحي ان يكون صيادا للنفوس
اخت  mero_engel 
موضوع بغاية الروعة ولو اردنا ان نتوسع بالموضوع
لاستلزم عدة صفحات لذا سأكتفي بما دونت
مشكورة ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
















​


----------



## Kiril (8 نوفمبر 2008)

معظم اصحابي بيدخنوا بس انا لأ , لانه غلط و مش صحي
و عادي..........احنا اصحاب زي ما احنا


----------



## mero_engel (8 نوفمبر 2008)

tamer_desh2007 قال:


> حبيبى اساله مهم انا اجوبك بكل صدق وبساطه انا فعلا لى اعز اصحابى بيشربه مخدرات وهم ازرق انا انصحم وليسه ولا اعمل ذيهم لا المسيح قال فى مجلس المستهزئين لا تجلس هم اصحابى اقعد معهم لان لا اتاسر لان روح الله يبكتنى صلى من اجلى انا الخاطى


* جميل قووي انك متاثرت بيهم*
*لكن هل هتقدر تصمد علي طول *
*انا راي انك تبعد عنهم *
*عشان متلاقيش نفسك فجاه بقيت زيهم ومنهم *
*ربنا يباركك وينورلك طريقك*​


----------



## go love (9 نوفمبر 2008)

سؤال اكيد مهم جدا بس الاجابة علية هتختلف حسب حجات كتير مقيس ومعاير  يعنى السن المرهقة بيكون الشاب فى مقلــــــــــــــــــــــــد اكتر من مستـــــــــــــــــــقل
فبيكون دور الاسرة مضعف جدا فى اقتناء اصحابة فى المدرسة او الكنيسة حتى  اى مكان لان اكيد فى السن دة بيكون الوعى عندة لم يكتمل 
الانسان لو اتعلم ونشاء تربية سليمة وعرف الصح صح والغلط غلط 
اكيد هيبعد علية ويمكن يقدر يجزب  اللي ماشى غلط لطريق الصح 
لان الغيرة عشان تكونو  عرفين بتكون كمان فى الصح زى الغلط بمعنى 
ان ممكن يغير  من شخص  رفض الحاجة الوحشة وقدر وبشجاعة ان يقول للشر لا او للنجاسة لا
 لان بيكون عندة قوة شخصية واردة حديدية وحقيقة وبيكون عندة روح الجمال والطهارة
اكتر من الشخص الضعيف الهزيل اللي بسهولة بيروح وبيجرى وبيكون مزلول قدام الخطية وضعيف جدا

بجد موضوع مهم تسلم ايدك
وربنا يباركك ويبعد عنك عيون الشر
تقبلى مرورى
go love


----------



## mero_engel (9 نوفمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *سؤال كتير صريح و مهم يا ميرو..*
> *بس من اللي انا شايفيته انه معظم الشباب كده!! يمكن اكون غلطانه بس انا هيدا اللي انا شايفيته من الواقع و في كتير ممارسات خاطئة بيمارسوها الشباب من دون ادنى تفكير بوجود رب يحاسب كل واحد فينا..منها المشروب و المخدرات و الجنس خارج اطار الزواج!!!*


 
*ودا بيرجع للتربيه والنشئه ومما يترب عليها من رفاق السوء *
* زي ما ذكرنا قبل كده *
*ربنا يحافظ علي ولاده *
*ميرسي علي مرورك الجميل ريد رووز*
*نورتي الموضوع يا قمر*
*ربنا معاكي*​


----------



## mero_engel (10 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *هههههههههه انا دخلت علشان فضولية زى مابتقولى كده *​
> 
> 
> *طيب انا مش فاهمة ده للولاد بس ؟*​


* ما انا عارفه يا مرمر *
*من يومك يا حبيبتي وانتي فضوليه*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*عموما رفاق السوء  بصفه عامه *
*بس التاثير بيكون اكتر علي الشباب *
*انا بقي عايزه اعرف رايك ايه في الموضوع نفسه *
*يو اندر استاند؟*​


----------



## sameh7610 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *قدمنا سوال محيرجدا مجتاج اننا نرد علية فورا
> 
> اتفضلى يا ميرو
> 
> ...





*ميرسى اوووى ميرو لطرحك للموضوع​*


----------



## mero_engel (11 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> البيت الذي يبنى على الرمال
> 
> عند اول عاصفة يزول من الوجود
> انما لو كان مبنيا" على الضخرة
> ...


* تعليقك اروع يا كليمو *
*ميرسي علي مروك المتيمز *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## mero_engel (11 نوفمبر 2008)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> معظم اصحابي بيدخنوا بس انا لأ , لانه غلط و مش صحي
> و عادي..........احنا اصحاب زي ما احنا



*المهم انك تقدر تستمر *
*وتحاول تنصحهم *
*لانه يمكن ربنا قاصد انهم يبطلوا علي ايدك *
*ميرسي يا كيرو علي مروك الجميل *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## twety (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميررررو هو انا دخلت طبعا ففضول*
*بس بجد الموضوع ده انا عن نفسى*
*ناقشته مع مفسى قبل كده*
*يمكن مجنونه ههههههههههههههه*
*بس هو ردى عليه *
*ان كل واحد بيعمل اللى بيريحه هو واللى بيرضى بيه*
*مش شرط يكون تربيه البيت *
*او تاثير الاصحاب*
*كل واحد بيعمل اللى بيرتاح ليه هو وموافق عليه*
*سواء ان كان رغبه جواه وعاوز يجرب الموضوع الفلان *
*او هو موافق اصلا ومستنى حد يشجعه عليه سواء ان كان صح او غلط*

*اتمنى اكون وصلت وجهه نظرى*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*هاي شباب 
طبعا الموضوع مهم ويستاهل المشاركه بس الشباب اليومين دول وبالذات اللي بعيد عن الكنيسه ممكن يروحوا في اي اتجاه طالما رايحين هما واصحابهم يعني( مفيش حد احسن من حد )  وبالتالي اللي وحش بيحاول يخلي اللي كويس معاه علشان مايبقاش احسن منه وعلشان اللي متربي كويس بس بعيد عن الكنيسه بيخاف احسن اصحابه يسيبوه لوحده بيروح في سكتهم اما النبني علي الصخر بيسيبهم ويمشي واوعوا واحد يعمل نفسه ناصح ويقول انا هاصلحهم ده مستحيل ان كان علي قلبه يصلحهم يعرض الموضوع علي الخدام في الكنيسه وهما يتصرفوا مع الاولاد شكرا علي وقتكم الغالي تقبلو مروري*
:11_1_211v:


----------



## mero_engel (14 نوفمبر 2008)

go love قال:


> سؤال اكيد مهم جدا بس الاجابة علية هتختلف حسب حجات كتير مقيس ومعاير يعنى السن المرهقة بيكون الشاب فى مقلــــــــــــــــــــــــد اكتر من مستـــــــــــــــــــقل
> فبيكون دور الاسرة مضعف جدا فى اقتناء اصحابة فى المدرسة او الكنيسة حتى اى مكان لان اكيد فى السن دة بيكون الوعى عندة لم يكتمل
> الانسان لو اتعلم ونشاء تربية سليمة وعرف الصح صح والغلط غلط
> اكيد هيبعد علية ويمكن يقدر يجزب اللي ماشى غلط لطريق الصح
> ...


 

*ميرسي جدا علي مشاركتك المميزه *
*واكيد النشاه والتربيه بيبقي ليها عامل في اختيار الاصدقاء *
*لكن هو المشكله بتبقي بعد ما الانسان يسؤء اختيار الصديق *
*ويتاثر بسلوكه الخاطي*
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## ramy9000 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

هى مسألة تربية ف الاول و الاخر طبعا
و تختلف من شخص لاخر انه ممكن يتأثر باللى حوليه ولا لاء ...
عن رائ انا لا طبعا بس ساعات بتأثر باللى حوليا ..


----------



## mero_engel (15 نوفمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *
> انتى قولتى زى مبيقولوا
> 
> صدقينى ميرو فى اغلب الاحوال بيكون العكس صحيح
> ...


*فعلا انا معاك في الكلام دا *
*ميررررسي اووي يا سامح *
*علي مشاركتك الرائعه *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## sony_33 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*لكل انسان شخصبة والكل يعرف اية الصح واية الغلط 
 ومش شرط ان صديقى الوحش انى انا ابقى مثلة
 وبعدين لما يكون وحش وانا مصاحبة فانا اقدر ان اصلح من اخلاقة
  وبعدين لكل صديق عيوب  وصفات حلوة
 بس فى الزمن الحلو الى احنا فية فكان يجب ان تطرحى الموضوع
 بتاريخ قديم شوية
شكرا على موضوع الرائع*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 نوفمبر 2008)

لو تربيته كانت صح مهما اعد فى وسط مش حلو هيحاول يغيرهم للاحسن مش يتاثر بيهم
ميرسى للموضوع الجميل يا ميرو​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميووووو انا كمان الفضول خلاني ادخل اشارك
       اللي اعرفة ان الكتاب المقدس بيقول 
المعشرات الرديئة تفسد الاخلاق الجيدة
ولا تدخلنا في التجارب
ضروري من البداية ان الواحد يختار اصدقائة جيدا 
مرسي يا ميرووو​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 نوفمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *لكل انسان شخصبة والكل يعرف اية الصح واية الغلط
> ومش شرط ان صديقى الوحش انى انا ابقى مثلة
> وبعدين لما يكون وحش وانا مصاحبة فانا اقدر ان اصلح من اخلاقة
> وبعدين لكل صديق عيوب  وصفات حلوة
> ...




الرب يبارك حياتك
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
(ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا)
بيشو


----------



## shnownow (16 نوفمبر 2008)

اختى ميرو لازم نفرق بين الصديق و الزميل ممكن اللى انت
بتحكى عليهم يكونوا زملائك فقط لكن عليكى اختيا الصديق
المناسب لاخلاقك ولاسرتك و لتربيتك
وياريت اسرتك تعرف عن اصدقئك كل شيى
يكون معاكى ما يكون عليكى
صلى لاجلى


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*المعاشرات الرديئة تفسد الاخلاق الجيدة دى حقيقه لان الصديق أكتر شخص ممكن يأثر فينا و أكيد سلوكياتنا بتبقى متشابهه الى حد كبير علشان كده لازم نكون حريصين فى أختيار اصدقائنا ميرررسى يا ميرووو موضوع هايل بجد .. ربنا يعوض تعبك . ​*


----------



## mero_engel (18 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *ميررررو هو انا دخلت طبعا ففضول*
> *بس بجد الموضوع ده انا عن نفسى*
> *ناقشته مع مفسى قبل كده*
> *يمكن مجنونه ههههههههههههههه*
> ...



*وصلت يا فندم وجه نظرك *
*بس متهقيالي انه الاسره والتربيه هيبقالهم عامل *
*حتي لو علي الاقل في تفكيره هيظهروا قدامه *
*وهو وقتها بيحدد رغم نشاته الصح انه يتخطها ويعمل كده *
* منوره اموضوع يا غاليه*
*وبجد وجه نظر واقعيه جداا*​


----------



## mero_engel (18 نوفمبر 2008)

جاي في الطريق قال:


> *هاي شباب *
> *طبعا الموضوع مهم ويستاهل المشاركه بس الشباب اليومين دول وبالذات اللي بعيد عن الكنيسه ممكن يروحوا في اي اتجاه طالما رايحين هما واصحابهم يعني( مفيش حد احسن من حد ) وبالتالي اللي وحش بيحاول يخلي اللي كويس معاه علشان مايبقاش احسن منه وعلشان اللي متربي كويس بس بعيد عن الكنيسه بيخاف احسن اصحابه يسيبوه لوحده بيروح في سكتهم اما النبني علي الصخر بيسيبهم ويمشي واوعوا واحد يعمل نفسه ناصح ويقول انا هاصلحهم ده مستحيل ان كان علي قلبه يصلحهم يعرض الموضوع علي الخدام في الكنيسه وهما يتصرفوا مع الاولاد شكرا علي وقتكم الغالي تقبلو مروري*
> :11_1_211v:



*لو احنا فعلا ولاد المسيح *
*وقريبين من ربنا *
*هنقدر نجذب الناس دي *
*لكن اللي ميعرفش حاجه عن الكنيسه *
*غعلا يبقي وقتها صعب انه يصلح من شان نفسه حتي*
*لانه فاقد الشي لا يعطيه*
*ميرسي اووي علي رايك الجميل والمهم*
*نورت الموضوع*
​


----------



## mero_engel (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ramy9000 قال:


> هى مسألة تربية ف الاول و الاخر طبعا
> و تختلف من شخص لاخر انه ممكن يتأثر باللى حوليه ولا لاء ...
> عن رائ انا لا طبعا بس ساعات بتأثر باللى حوليا ..


* ربنا يحافظ عليك ويحميك من تجارب ابليس*
*ميرسي علي رايك ومرورك*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## SALVATION (20 نوفمبر 2008)

_



هتعمل زيهم لانهم اصحابك ولا هتعمل الصح لانة صح؟؟؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

لاء طبعا هعمل الصح همة شخصيتهم مش اقوى من شخصيتى هنا بيبان قوة الشخصية
لو جرفونى زيهم يبقى من الاصلح ابعد لكن لو واثق انى شخصيتى قوية وهقدر اسيطر على تصرفاتى
مش بعيد انى اخليهم هما كمان يبعدو عن الغلط هنا حسن التصرف والحكمة والقرب من ربناوالمحبة العامل الاساسى فى مواقف زى دية
موضوع مهم جدا ميرو
مشكورة كتييير
ربنا يبركك​_


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *لكل انسان شخصبة والكل يعرف اية الصح واية الغلط *
> 
> *ومش شرط ان صديقى الوحش انى انا ابقى مثلة*
> *وبعدين لما يكون وحش وانا مصاحبة فانا اقدر ان اصلح من اخلاقة*
> ...


* بس انا مؤمنه بالمقوله *
*"المعشرات الرديئه تفسد الاخلاق الجيده "*
*شكرا ليم انت يا سوني علي مشاركتك الرائعه والمتميزه *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## SALVATION (20 نوفمبر 2008)

_



"المعشرات الرديئه تفسد الاخلاق الجيده "​

أنقر للتوسيع...

لما تحسى انك هتنجرفى فى نفس الاتجاة او بالمعنى انك هتتأثرى بيهم
المسيح كان بيقعد مع العشارين والخطاه وهو اللى اثر فيهم
تقبلى مرورى مرة اخرى​_


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> لو تربيته كانت صح مهما اعد فى وسط مش حلو هيحاول يغيرهم للاحسن مش يتاثر بيهم​
> 
> ميرسى للموضوع الجميل يا ميرو​


* ميرسي لرايك الجميل يا كوكي *
*نورتي الموضوع يا قمر *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ميووووو انا كمان الفضول خلاني ادخل اشارك​*
> *اللي اعرفة ان الكتاب المقدس بيقول *
> *المعشرات الرديئة تفسد الاخلاق الجيدة*
> *ولا تدخلنا في التجارب*
> ...


*جميل كلامك يا راجعه ليسوع *
*بس المشكله انه الانسان سعات من غير ما يشعر بيلاقي نفسه دخل في صداقه غير مرغوب فيها *
*عشان كده ياريت كل شبابنا يكون واعي *
*ميرسي يا حبيبتي *
*نورتي الموضوع *​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*مش عارفة مش بيعجبنى المقولة الى بتقول 

انا زى الفل لو وسط النار متحرقش 

اكيد هتاثر ولو تاثير بسيط 

دى راى ​*


----------



## mina_picasso (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا تعليق

مرسيييييييييييييييييييييييي​*


----------



## mero_engel (22 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> الرب يبارك حياتك
> صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
> (ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا)
> بيشو


* ميرسي ليكي يا بيشو *
*نورت الموضوع *
*وربنا يكون معاك *
*وبحفظك فغي اسمه*​


----------



## mero_engel (22 نوفمبر 2008)

shnownow قال:


> اختى ميرو لازم نفرق بين الصديق و الزميل ممكن اللى انت
> بتحكى عليهم يكونوا زملائك فقط لكن عليكى اختيا الصديق
> المناسب لاخلاقك ولاسرتك و لتربيتك
> وياريت اسرتك تعرف عن اصدقئك كل شيى
> ...


 
*كلام جميل *
*بس مش ممكن الزميل يتحول لصديق ؟*
*وبدل ما علاقتي بيه كانت مجرد سطحيه *
*بتقربه مني هصبح صديقه *
*فا من الافضل انه لا يكون لا صديق ولا زميل حتي *
*ميرسي ليك طكتير *
*وعلي رايك الواقعي *
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## mero_engel (25 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *المعاشرات الرديئة تفسد الاخلاق الجيدة دى حقيقه لان الصديق أكتر شخص ممكن يأثر فينا و أكيد سلوكياتنا بتبقى متشابهه الى حد كبير علشان كده لازم نكون حريصين فى أختيار اصدقائنا ميرررسى يا ميرووو موضوع هايل بجد .. ربنا يعوض تعبك . ​*


* ميرسي علي رايك جدا يا دوندون *
*نورتي الموضوع ياغاليه *
*وميرسي علي تشجيعك الدائم*
*ربنا يكون معاكي *​


----------



## mero_engel (25 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _لاء طبعا هعمل الصح همة شخصيتهم مش اقوى من شخصيتى هنا بيبان قوة الشخصية_
> _لو جرفونى زيهم يبقى من الاصلح ابعد لكن لو واثق انى شخصيتى قوية وهقدر اسيطر على تصرفاتى_
> _مش بعيد انى اخليهم هما كمان يبعدو عن الغلط هنا حسن التصرف والحكمة والقرب من ربناوالمحبة العامل الاساسى فى مواقف زى دية_
> _موضوع مهم جدا ميرو_
> ...


 الكثره تغلب الشجاعه يا توني 
انا معاك في كلامك وبجد كلامك جميل جدا 
بس مش اي حد يقدر ينفذه 

ميرسي يا توني علي رايك الجميل والمفيد
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mero_engel (25 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> 
> لما تحسى انك هتنجرفى فى نفس الاتجاة او بالمعنى انك هتتأثرى بيهم
> 
> ...




* وهرجع واقولك مش كل الناس بتقدر تميز يا توني *
*لانهم وقتها بينجرفوا وبيتاثروا من غير ما يحسوا *

*وياريتنا فعلا نتمثل بالمسيح ونقدر نعمل زيه*

*وبجد انا اللي بشكرك لانك شاركت معايا تاني في الموضوع *
*ومنتظره اي تعليق اخر *
*نورت الموضوع يا توني *
*بمرورك الجميل *​


----------



## zama (27 نوفمبر 2008)

اعتقد ان التربية السليمة والشخصية القوية المتدينة تجعل الانسان يكون حريص فى اختيار اصدقاؤه  وحتى لو تعرض الانسان  لمعاملة اصدقاء السوء فلم يؤثروا فيه.....
وانا استند فى ذلك الى الاية 
امثال 25   اخر عدد
"كمدينة منهدمة بلا سور الرجل الذى لايستطيع ان يسيطر على روحه".......


----------



## mero_engel (29 نوفمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *مش عارفة مش بيعجبنى المقولة الى بتقول ​*
> 
> _*انا زى الفل لو وسط النار متحرقش *_​
> _*اكيد هتاثر ولو تاثير بسيط *_​
> ...


* وانا بتفق جدا معاكي في المقوله دي يا جيجي *
*ربنا مقالش نرمي نفسنا في التهلكه *
*نورتي الموضوع حبيبتي *​


----------



## mero_engel (29 نوفمبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا تعليق​*
> 
> 
> *مرسيييييييييييييييييييييييي*​


* افهم من كده انك بتقيدنا في الراي :t9:*​


----------



## mero_engel (29 نوفمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> اعتقد ان التربية السليمة والشخصية القوية المتدينة تجعل الانسان يكون حريص فى اختيار اصدقاؤه وحتى لو تعرض الانسان لمعاملة اصدقاء السوء فلم يؤثروا فيه.....
> وانا استند فى ذلك الى الاية
> امثال 25 اخر عدد
> "كمدينة منهدمة بلا سور الرجل الذى لايستطيع ان يسيطر على روحه".......


*انا معاك طبعا ومختلفتش في النقطه دي *
*انها التربيه السليمه هي الاساس *
*وهي اللي علي اساسها بيتم اختيار الاصدقاء *
*لكن في حاله انه تعرض الشخص لرفاق السوء فيحاول انه يخلص نفسه منهم *
*لانه مش هيقدر يصمد كتير وسط هذه الاجواء*
*ميرسي ليك يا مينا *
*نورت الموضوع *​


----------

